# FORD F350 V10



## Carl S (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi everyone.

As you can see from my signature, I currently have a Ford F250Diesel, and I'm not happy with it.  I'm considering going to a F350 V10.  Any info you can give on the V10 is greatly appreciated.

Good RVING.


93 Dutchmen 330 5th. wheel
92 Ford F250 Ext. cab 7.3LD


----------



## C Nash (Sep 6, 2001)

FORD F350 V10

Hi Carl,
Would like to hear why you are unhappy with your F250.  Was the 92 a P/S?  Do you not like the diesels I agree the F350 would be a much better(IMO) match for your 33 footer and a v10 would be the way to go with gas. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Sep 7, 2001)

FORD F350 V10

On the downside,  I unloaded a beautiful 35 foot, 1999 coach that I kept for 7 months mainly because we considered it to be dangerously underpowered with the Ford V-10.  To get the coach I wanted, that was the only engine available.  This is Not true today.  Because of the Ford V-10, we went diesel. JM2CW - Happy Motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## Carl S (Sep 7, 2001)

FORD F350 V10

Hi Chelse,

The 92 is not a P/S.  I'm sure this would make a big difference.  Mine seems underpowered, and there is a problem with the transmission.  "OD" light flashes on and off when under load. (Wonder if Ford know this was going to happen--Owner's manual talks about it)  It actually did this whether pulling the camper or not.  Had dealer put it on the computer and he replaced the "speed sensor & speed control (?).  Before they were replaced the only way to stop the light from flashing was disconnect the red wire from the battery for a few minutes, then it was okay for a day, a week or a month.  No rhyme or reason to when it happened unless I was pulling a load.  After the above was replaced, it seems to do fine except when I'm pulling.  Now if it's flashing, I can, & it will stop flashing, but may start again in 5 minutes.  When it is flashing, the pulling is much worse.  Should change from 1st to 2nd at 15MPH but changes at 5.  I was thinking of going to a F350 anyway and with the difference in cost between V10 and diesel, I'd certainly rather go with V10 if it's a good engine.  Will only use the truck for pulling camper and don't plan on going above 10,000lbs or so.  Camper now is 8800# dry.

This is the first deisel I've owned, so really don't know if I like them or not.  

Thanks for your reply.

Happy camping

93 Dutchmen 330 5th. wheel
92 Ford F250 Ext. cab 7.3LD


----------



## FreddyK (Dec 18, 2001)

FORD F350 V10

Hi Carl

I currently own a 2001 F-250 SD with a V-10 and 4.30 gears. I also went for the 10 because of up front savings and maintenance savings.  I have a 25' Nash that I pull with it and I love it!  I think for occasoinal pulling and trips the 10 is perfect.  But if you are going to full time pulling or trips the powerstroke is probably better.  

I have pulled 7% grades doing about 60-70 (standing on it) but I only get about 8mpg.  If I drive easy 55-62 I get around 11-12 pulling the loaded camper.

By the way on the F-350.. the only difference is the rear spring pack is bigger!

2001 Nash 22H Loaded!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 18, 2001)

FORD F350 V10

Carl, If you are towing in OD you are probably overheating your transmission fluid and thats bad.  Ford did not recommend towing in OD in 92.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

